# Are Credit Union Accounts Checked when going for mortgage



## gmarty (15 Mar 2014)

Hey all,
Are CU accounts checked when going for a mortgage, I have been paying off my loan by cash, so I'm thinking they would be no electronic paper trail if the bank did check

Many thanks in adavance


----------



## wbbs (15 Mar 2014)

If your credit union is a member of the Irish Credit Bureau then the loan will appear when the bank does a credit check regardless of how you pay the repayments.


----------



## WizardDr (17 Mar 2014)

Not only that - but any CU loan over >€200 apparently requires acres of paper that you are not in arrears with mortgage..

Which of course is not the case for money lenders or payday lenders, which is quite understandable - they never lend recklessly and most certainly don't overcharge.


----------

